# Klick-Wiederholungsrate begrenzen

## manuels

Hi,

ich habe hier eine recht billige Maus bei der das Mausrad auch dritter Mousebutton ist (man kann das Rad "runterklicken").

Das ganze ist natürlich sehr praktisch um im Firefox URLs in einem neuen Tab zu öffnen, doch leider erkennt die Maus anstatt eines Klicks gleich mehrfache Klicks.

Dies hat zu Folge, dass gleich mehrere Tabs der selben URL im FF geöffnet werden.

Daher meine Fragen: kann ich irgendwie begrenzen (sei es im FF oder in X) wie oft hintereinander ein Klick wirklich als Klick erkannt wird?

(Hoffe, das war verständlich ausgedrückt   :Very Happy:  )

Manuel

----------

## franzf

[OT] Ich hab einige Zeit auch immer billige Mäuse gekauft, weil ich am Anfang zu meiner Windows-Zeit zum Spielen teure Mäuse hatte, und die nicht wirklich was gebraucht haben, vor allem war die Haltbarkeit nicht so überragend.

Irgendwann bin ich dann auf die Cherry JM-03 gestoßen - eine Maus für ~10€, die sich wunderbar anfasst, gut aussieht, leicht ist, ein langes Kabel hat und jetzt schon einige Zeit unter meiner schweren Hand liegt. Hat auch ein Clickbares Mausrad.

Nur falls du Lust hast nochmal 10€ auszugeben.[/OT]

Zu deinem eigentlichen Problem kann ich leider nichts beitragen - sry   :Sad: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Was du hast sind billige Kontakte. Du hast Kontaktprellen. Drückst einmal drauf und der Kontakt springt hoch und runter, bis er sich beruhigt. Soll man dem System sagen, nur alle 2 Sekunden ein Klick? Schmeiß den Schrott einfach weg. Ich hatte  10 Jahre ein Computergeschäft. Da hab ich immer so etwas beigepackt:

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Logitech/RX250_Mouse_OEM/56082/?

Du wirst mit deiner aktuellen Maus in kürzester Zeit noch ganz andere Probleme bekommen. Die anderen Tasten werden auch anfangen zu prellen und dann ganz schnell gar nicht mehr funktionieren. Kauf dir die billigste Logitech und du hast Ruhe. Soll jetzt keine Werbung für Logitech oder Alternate sein. Cherry und Microsoft sind auch ok, aber nie eine vom Gemüsehändler oder Baumarkt. Unter 10E, was willst du mehr?

----------

## Josef.95

Das ist ein absolut anormales Verhalten welches relativ sicher auf einem Hardware-Defekt der Maus beruht. Mir ist sowas bisher nur bei Mäusen untergekommen die nach jahrelanger nutzung langsam aber sicher den Geist aufgaben.

Es sind vermutlich schlechte, verschlissene, verschmutzte oder/und korrodierte Kontakte welche sich wie ein Wackelkontakt verhalten - da wird dir vermutlich keine Einstellung ein wirklich zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis mehr liefern können...

Auf gut deutsch: Hau das Ding in die Tonne   :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Das ist ein absolut anormales Verhalten welches relativ sicher auf einem Hardware-Defekt der Maus beruht. Mir ist sowas bisher nur bei Mäusen untergekommen die nach jahrelanger nutzung langsam aber sicher den Geist aufgaben.
> 
> Es sind vermutlich schlechte, verschlissene, verschmutzte oder/und korrodierte Kontakte welche sich wie ein Wackelkontakt verhalten - da wird dir vermutlich keine Einstellung ein wirklich zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis mehr liefern können...
> 
> Auf gut deutsch: Hau das Ding in die Tonne  

 Also bei meinem vorletzten Arbeitsplatz haben die da mal einen ganzen Sack solcher Mäuse gekauft und die haben nach ein paar Wochen alle genau die beschriebenen Symptome gezeigt. Sind halt BWLer im Einkauf, keine Ahnung, aber für billig gibt es ein Lob vom Chef und du darfst dich dann damit rum ärgern.

Aber mit dem ab in die Tonne sind wir uns einig.

----------

